# In which USPS fudges up big time



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Sooo I was all set to go to a brand spankin' new trial in June, about 30 minutes from my house, at a lovely indoor soccer center. Filled out the form, wrote the check, plopped it in the mail. It was expected to fill rapidly so I sent it such that it would arrive on the opening date.

Check trial secretary's web site today and the trial is full. Friends of mine had already gotten their confirmations. I e-mail the trial secretary to see what's up.

...
...
...

She never got my entry.

This is the second time the Postal Service has done this to me. I now have a $76 check and a $40 check floating out there somewhere.

And I am perfectly entitled to bitch about it because I have a Postal Worker in my immediate family.

Fed Ex for time-sensitive entries from now on. If it wasn't so darn expensive, I'd do it for ALL entries.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

MissMutt said:


> Fed Ex for time-sensitive entries from now on. If it wasn't so darn expensive, I'd do it for ALL entries.


That's why I love show secretaries/superintendants that have online entries. I'd rather pay $3 or 4 per entry to submit it online and have an email confirmation as proof. I hate having to send them via mail :doh:


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Tami said:


> That's why I love show secretaries/superintendants that have online entries. I'd rather pay $3 or 4 per entry to submit it online and have an email confirmation as proof. I hate having to send them via mail :doh:


Forget about online entries, I take my entries straight to the superintendents table at the shows. That way I know they've recieved my entry for the upcomming shows and I don't have to pay the extra fee.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothing like that is allowed here, at least for agility. I've seen a couple of times offer online entries, but none close enough for me to enter. Hopefully, it will eventually be all online.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Make friends with the trial secretaries? I once turned in a trial entry form several days late and not by mail (which is usually required). Rules were bent for me since it was my first trial and I didn't know any better.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

We have one person who handles are the trials in our area. It's like a company. They don't bend the rules (at least not for me.. I'm a nobody lol only been in this for about a year).


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

animalcraker said:


> Forget about online entries, I take my entries straight to the superintendents table at the shows. That way I know they've recieved my entry for the upcomming shows and I don't have to pay the extra fee.


Hahaha nah I still don't trust them. If I go online and do it I get an email conf that is dated, time stamped, etc and they can't argue it if there is a problem. My luck Bradshaw would lose my entries after I gave it to them at a show. I couldn't even get incorrect info changed on my dog for the longest time. I've called...and called...and talked to them at shows...and filled out the forms...and filled out the form again and then the owners were listed correctly. I bought my house almost 18 months ago and filled out a change of address form last July at Lompoc and I'm still getting premiums from them at my old address. :doh:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ugh, sorry about your luck  Online entries are uncommon/nonexistant here too. New area for me but it seems like all the trial secretaries here send out an unofficial confirmation of entry receipt shortly after they receive an entry so if I don't get that within about a week of sending the entry I email the secretary and just politely inquire whether they received it. Seems to work out well and has already prevented a mishap (Mira's first evah agility entry somehow was overlooked though Kim & Web were in the same envelope and entered).

Anyway, again, sorry you're missing trials now...we've only trialed 5 days this year because I didn't get in to two local trials...different reason but it's frustrating!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That's exactly what I did, Shaina. It was the day after the opening date (yesterday) and my friend said she got her prelim confirmation. I didn't get one, so I e-mailed the trial sec to inquire. She never got my envelope. My $76 check is floating around out there somewhere


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't forget to stop the check. In the event that someone random finds it, you don't want to risk them trying to cash it!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm going to wait a bit to see if it gets there. I'd really rather not do that because it means taking like $30 out in fees.

It's made out to a business name so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

In that case I got nothing...so sorry


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

there aren't online entries for the agility trials - and to get into this trial this was the ONE trial we overnighted just to make sure we got into, i wish you had gotten in  
ive never had a problem with anyone cashing my check once i pulled or didnt get in - in fact, once i pull or dont get in they typically shred the check ASAP - tell her you want it shredded (because you have the option of going on the wait list) - i pulled from hatboro's waitlist, i just pulled from TBAC like i told you, and i pulled from some others so i could do obedience instead - they shred my checks ASAP so they said. 

when you're entering as many trials as i do, i cant afford to spend the 3.50 per online entry anymore - when it was just one dog here and there it wasnt a huge deal, but not its too much.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, it just got there and I am wait list #72.

Kim, since you've dealt the most with trials in our area... #72's pretty far down for a trial like this, right?? I can't imagine that many people pulling from an air conditioned, brand new trial right off of the highway.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Not in your area but I've been #14 on an akc agility wait list and didn't get in...at a 660 run trial


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm thinking I'm gonna just pull. Not really into the waiting game and can use the money for another trial coming up.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

The trial secretaries around here use the postmark date to assign the order. So even if your entry form gets there a day or two later than everyone else's, it's ok, as long as you sent it on the right date. The trade off, though, is that it's a PITA to try to remember to get it in the mail on the right day!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they do that for NADAC here, but the AKC trials are all by Opening Date (First Received). Generally, indoor trials and 330 run trials are extremely competitive to get in to. This trial was 660 runs, indoors, and in a new location, right off the highway. It filled on the first day.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

ive gotten in at 26 and 45, but the 45 was dream park and that was the weekend before nationals. ive never been further down than that...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I spoke to Gail today and she pretty much said it won't happen. So I'm going to pull. 

My entry for JAG's August trial will be overnighted and I WILL get in!!


----------

